# Honey Hole



## olebasslayer (May 29, 2009)

I came across a honey hole, a rather large pond along side of the gmr. Took the fiberglass 12' boat down with troller Sat morning. Fished from 7 am to 1 pm and took in 30 Lm bass with 24 being 16-20 in keepers but of course put all back to catch another day....Best day of the year quanity wise....


----------



## Armendale (May 25, 2009)

olebasslayer said:


> I came across a honey hole, a rather large pond along side of the gmr. Took the fiberglass 12' boat down with troller Sat morning. Fished from 7 am to 1 pm and took in 30 Lm bass with 24 being 16-20 in keepers but of course put all back to catch another day....Best day of the year quanity wise....


Just wherebouts was this honey hole in proximity the GMR? Can you at least divulge what county we are talking about? Was it private property?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

olebasslayer said:


> I came across a honey hole, a rather large pond along side of the gmr. Took the fiberglass 12' boat down with troller Sat morning. Fished from 7 am to 1 pm and took in 30 Lm bass with 24 being 16-20 in keepers but of course put all back to catch another day....Best day of the year quanity wise....


Such a tease


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got a really good idea where you are talking about.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

A large pond alongside the GMR is probably a gravel pit, in which case it probably was private property. If I'm wrong, feel free to PM me details


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"A large pond alongside the GMR is probably a gravel pit, in which case it probably was private property."*

Hey...if it wasn't posted with signs, what's the big deal? I'm sure olebass was well within his rights to be there. 

Nice day, slayer. We all hope to find a spot like that on our outings. And, I agree with SConner...stop being such a tease! Zero us in a little bit! North or South of 36? East or West side of the river? Heck you didn't even tell us what you caught them on...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

so many questions that need filled in.hopefully we get a few of 'em answered.what baits were used?how deep?cover?structure?..........................


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I too caught a fish today in the water, used my rod and reel.....


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Olebass...

Do you drive a dark pickup, possibly black?


----------



## olebasslayer (May 29, 2009)

lmrsmallmouth said:


> i too caught a fish today in the water, used my rod and reel.....


good job.....


----------



## olebasslayer (May 29, 2009)

River Anglin said:


> Olebass...
> 
> Do you drive a dark pickup, possibly black?


White SUV.


----------



## olebasslayer (May 29, 2009)

Used dark colored twisters, texas rigged. into bank and bounced back... there was a bit of sunken trees and rocky slopes. Was not a gravel pit and not private...


----------



## olebasslayer (May 29, 2009)

Sorry don't want to get paylaked!!!! just had to share my fortune.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

I used to fish those ponds off east river before the ski club got them. From what I understand they enforce the no trespassing there, so heads up!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

JoshGibson said:


> I used to fish those ponds off east river before the ski club got them. From what I understand they enforce the no trespassing there, so heads up!


Yeah they definitely do!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Sometimes I just scratch my head...

So, olebass, are these guys talking about the same ponds you were fishing? Do we once again have members boasting about outings that it turns out they were trespassing on? 

If we are in fact talking about the West Carrollton ponds, and they are indeed private property, this kind of reporting ain't good for the site or anglers in general.

Hopefully, you fellas are wrong in guessing where olebass found his "honey hole."


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

You're right wiper...those dang trespassers!!!! I'm pretty sure they aren't the west Carrollton ponds though.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

If it's in Hamilton county, I know exactly where it is and it's not very deep but has LOTS of cover. 

If not...


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

He just said it wasn't a gravel pit or private property. If he posts the location he'll get blasted for giving specifics and if he doesn't he gets blasted for being a trespasser.............Hurry everyone, get your spoon and stir.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a great day of fishing. Great job.


----------

